# FIXED: Upgrade to Baselayout 2 and OpenRC has borked network

## richysoton

Hi all,

I've spent the last couple of hours trawling online and the forums to see if anyone else has had this particular problem.

I have an older system that I have been upgrading, and the latest was migrating to OpenRC.  It emerged fine without any complaints, and I updated the necessary files with dispatch-conf/etc-update.

On reboot, the network was down.  I noticed that /etc/init.d/net.eth0 was missing, so recreated it and also checked the udev rules to ensure that they were all ok.

After another reboot, the network comes up:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:92:28:8f:25

          inet addr:*.*.*.242  Bcast:*.*.*.247  Mask:255.255.255.248

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:188 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:141 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:12862 (12.5 KiB)  TX bytes:24031 (23.4 KiB)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xa400

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:b9:00:00:ca:96

          inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:30931 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:36536 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:6159280 (5.8 MiB)  TX bytes:6106934 (5.8 MiB)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:42362 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:42362 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:4044293 (3.8 MiB)  TX bytes:4044293 (3.8 MiB)

```

I can ping the ADSL modem attached to eth0, but I cannot ping other boxes on the internal network, though they can ping this box... it is the main router for the network.

I have already updated /etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0="*.*.*.242 netmask 255.255.255.248"

routes_eth0="default via *.*.*.241"

config_eth1="192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.2.255"

routes_eth1="default via 192.168.2.1"

dns_servers_eth0="192.168.2.1"

```

Various services won't start properly either.  I can ping the ADSL modem, but not outside.  named fails as well:

```

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands.

 * status: crashed

```

Everything was working fine until I upgraded to Baselayout2.  I seem to recall having the same issue a long time ago, and back then I had an ebuild for Baselayout1, but not now.  Can anyone provide any further pointers please?  I've already followed the official migration guide faithfully and trawled online for answers from others, hence why this is a new account and first post.  I never post on forums because I can usually find someone who has experienced the same issues as mine.

TIA.Last edited by richysoton on Fri Dec 07, 2012 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

eth1 has default gw set to itself, so if eth1 get a packet and don't know where to sent it, it will sent it... to eth1 (and you get a loop)

eth1 default gw should be eth0 or directly to the same gw as eth0 (but for that box only! other hosts should default to eth1)

192.168.2.4 (otherbox) -> 192.168.2.1

192.168.2.1 -> *.*.*.242

*.*.*.242 -> *.*.*.241

But as you said it was working with baselayout1, i'm not sure then, as this setup should have fail in baselayout1 too.

But you won't die trying eth1 default via eth0, until a better answer comes.

----------

## richysoton

 *krinn wrote:*   

> eth1 has default gw set to itself, so if eth1 get a packet and don't know where to sent it, it will sent it... to eth1 (and you get a loop)
> 
> eth1 default gw should be eth0 or directly to the same gw as eth0 (but for that box only! other hosts should default to eth1)
> 
> 192.168.2.4 (otherbox) -> 192.168.2.1
> ...

 

Many thanks, that seems to have fixed it.  Yes, it shouldn't have worked under Baselayout1 but it never threw any errors.  Making that one simple change has fixed it, so thanks to taking the time to respond.  I knew it had to be something simple, and perhaps needed a fresh pair of eyes.

----------

